# hypothetical question about making the tour



## Jay0582 (Apr 7, 2012)

Beyond how tough it is for anyone to make the PGA Tour, and how astronomical the odds are, do you believe it is possible for someone who is just taking up the game of golf at age 25 to make the tour. I got thinking about this because of a few reasons, and I am just curious how people that would actually know this type of thing feel about this. I don't know too much about how you go about making the tour to begin with. Maybe assume that this 25 year has natural talent, is in good athletic shape, has had success in other sports, has an amazing mindset, and is going to dedicate himself to golf( meaning practicing, competing , studying). 

Is it possible? and how long would it take? I would assume 6-8 years to get good enough, and then maybe a couple more years where you are good enough but need some sort of lucky break. By this time your 35 and towards the end of a tour players prime. What do you guys think?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I say find a Q school earn the card and win some money, this might be expensive until you can get sponcers. This is America anything is possible if you work for it.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Find a good coach or you'll develop bad habits before you've even begin. Work on your flexibility and fitness. Get as much competitive golf in as you can, especially the 36 hole scratch comps when you get low enough. You need to develop a good reputation as an amatuer so you will attract sponsorship early in your pro career.

Good luck.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

The oldest I have ever heard of someone starting and making it on tour was Calvin Pete. He didn't start playing until he was 20 I believe.

He didn't get on tour until he was 32.

Just figure it is going to take about 10 years of devout practice every day.

If you have a full time job I do not see it happening.


----------

